# Shells for Hermit



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

WHere can i buy extra shells So i dont lose many Snails..?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Chromey said:


> WHere can i buy extra shells So i dont lose many Snails..?


the shell store? duhh

ohhh, shell gas station 

some people have bought from the dollar store, others ahve gone to their local fish store and asked for some, or you could also buy them from you local fish store too!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I tryed Shell, They didnt want to help...

Thanks for the advice.

I have Some freashwater shells from Dead snails, If i boiled them would that be ok?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have used those before. Check the dollarstore or wlalmart for shell baggies. I bought some of them and I have oodles for my crabs.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I think also She Sells Sea Shells by the SeaShore. Say it 5 times in a row and the shells are free!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Chromey said:


> WHere can i buy extra shells So i dont lose many Snails..?


Come by Sea U Marine and I'll give you a handful of shells =)


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

you won't lose snails just because you don't have enough shells. you can also try dollar stores for shells. Some sell those for craft.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Hermit crab likes snail A's shell, hermit crab kills snail A and takes his shell. Seen it many a time =)

Some hermits are much more passive, but I've seen even the blue-legged decide his likes a tectus shell better than his own =)


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Chris S said:


> Hermit crab likes snail A's shell, hermit crab kills snail A and takes his shell. Seen it many a time =)
> 
> Some hermits are much more passive, but I've seen even the blue-legged decide his likes a tectus shell better than his own =)


So, they can tell the size of snail before the shell is empty. I thought they only check out empty shells.

I have not seen my hermits kill snails yet. I must have missed it.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I've seen them literally remove the snail, and not eat it, and take the shell.

In general though, if they have shells available to them if they need to relocate, they will likely leave your snails alone =) Unless of course they fall over, and they happen to be hungry


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I have 200+ black sea snails I can give you a crap load or all of them you just have to clean them out or let the crabs eat them. They are frozen. 

If you want them LMK


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

the periwinkles I get from teh supermarket sometimes don't s urvive, but then soon after the crabs finished eating it, they end up wearing the shell. I do have loads of shells available for the crabs and even my newest accquisitions immediately changed shell when offered one they liked.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Edit- I looked them up those are what I have. 200+ periwinkles all you have to do is pick them up. you wont have to look for shells for a long time.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I also have shells available to anyone who wants to pickup in Burlington. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Im located in Acton Ont... SOme of these offeres are great but 1 hell of a drive.


----------

